# The BSOD!!!!



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bluescreen of death in Vista!!!

information:

0x000000d1 (0x00000000, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0x82606238)

Version 6.0.5600

OS stopped working

My computer running in vista constantly bluescreens!!! It wasn't doing this before


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tap f8 when booting and try
last known good configuration
in the 15months i have been running it the only time i received a bsod was when i was trying to install an xp drivver to get sound because creative did not have a vista driver available
have you just installed or updated a driver


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

Well Vista installed a driver for my keyboard, but I tried rolling that back and it did nothing. Also, it tends to bluescreen after a while when running Windows Media Player 11 and the music is running off the network. My wireless adapter is a D-Link AirPlus G 54mbps. Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you try lkgc


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

what is lkgc?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

last known good configuration


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

im waiting for Windows Vista to bluescreen, so far it isnt

but I do mind you, it bluescreened five times in 24 hours, so im sure itll bluescreen soon since I havent fixed anything


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you very rarely see a bsod with vista it auto repairs and you just get a screen flicker no bsod and no reboot


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

see thats what stunned me, i thought Vista was more reliable

I got blue screens with nothing on them, just a blue screen, and I can hear my computer turning off the hardrive

but its happening alot!!! and my hardware config seems to be fine


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the vista disk and on the bottom left of the install screen you will see the repair option
try that if it happens again


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

looks like i just got another bluescreen, so i put in last known good config

this time, the stop error was 0x100008e I believe, which is a memory error
however, i have run memory test for 3 hours a few days before and nothing was wrong

i used to get this error thats why i ran it (i had my computer overclocked)

i overclocked it again, and i got this messsage, but ive had it overclocked for a while, and that wasnt the message I got

so now, i am confused outta my mind


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

i have also reformatted my computer once, it did absolutely nothing

i have a dual boot going too

In windows XP everything seems to be fine (except after 4 hours, my computers CPU usage goes to 20 percent or so )


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

could be a number of things you need to post the full error message


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

should i do that use the admin tools? cause when the computer Bluescreens, there is no error message that comes up, its just a blue screen without text

it just bluescreened again, this is stupid


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do a system restore back to before the last driver was installed
it auto makes a restore point everytime you install something


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

oh dangit, there are no system restore points in Vista!!! Dangit, perhaps its because I am using Release Canditate one and they have lack of support for things

i will be getting the RTM soon and will do a full reformat of Vista and XP together, hopefully that will solve the issue. Til then, I guess i have to use windows XP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you probably have not turned it on,the restore was available all through the testing long before rc1


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

i know it was available, but i didnt have it turned on

im saying that these Bluescreens may be caused by RC1 and the lack of support for some of my devices

there may be conflicts and such

none of this happens in windows xp, so im sure its a beta problem in RC1


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the upgrade advisor
i doubt it was or is caused by rc1
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/pr...pgradeadvisor.mspx?wt_svl=20029a&mg_id=20029b


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

okay im really hating my computer now, do you think it has something to do with my hardware? cause vista is fine on the upgrade advisor

ill list my specs to see if u can figure something out 

Intel Pentium 4 Northwood 2.8ghz Hyper Threading 512kb L2 Cache
Asus P4P800-e DX i865PE
1.5 gb DDR RAM (2 Dell 256 mb PC3200, 2 Kingston KVR 512mb PC3200)
ATi Radeon 9800 XT
Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 Dell edition
Western Digital SATA150 hardrive
D-Link 54mpbs Airplus G
Aspire X-Cruiser Case
Zalman CNPS7000-B Cu LED CPU Cooler

Please help me !!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Aspire X-Cruiser Case,i hope you just bought the case and supplied the psu yourself
do a repair install of vista
boot to the install screen and you will see the repair listed bottom left


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

ya i bought a separate one, the Ultra X-Finity 500W Dual Rail PSU

and i will do a repair soon


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

I did a repair, did absolutely nothing, I still get the blue screens... what to do now...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are getting no error message with the bsod
see if you can borrow another psu to try in it,if you can access the bios post the voltages it lists in there


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

you really think it would be the power supply? i can try another one, i but i really dont think thats the problem, cause all the voltages that it measures are pretty stable.


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

also in vista i just get the bluescreen, but when i start the computer back up, i get the error report


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to post the error report in full


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

well, the problem is, the error report changes everything, which is confusing me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not unusal for psu problem to cause multiple different bsod error messages,just makes it more complicated than no error message


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

ill test my PSU today and try an older PSU


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you get a better indication if you could borrow a better psu than you have to try in it


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

well im trying my old 305watt power supply that worked fine with my old computer

however, ive had this upgraded computer for about 6-7 months now and its having problems now


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

hmmm, im running vista with this old Power Supply, and so far no Blue screen

ill leave it on til tomorrow running with stuff in the background to see if i get the BSOD


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

noooo blue screening, so that means it is the PSU, but should i get it replaced? something defective?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is under warranty rma it
check your power requirements
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=107466


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

ohhhh ive done that many times, that is why i chose this power supply

500watts is more than enough for my computer

but i did tell you, my computer is running fine on a 305 watt power supply!!! but when it comes to gaming it gets laggy.


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

so basically, i tried once again with the X-Finity Power Supply just to confirm it is the PSU that is the problem... and after about 15 minutes, i got the bluescreen of death with another different error code... so i left my computer on all night with vista running the old dell 305 watt power supply with music running in the background (cause thats usually when it bombs) and nothing happened, it stayed on all night without a problem

i really havent heard of power supply problems like this before


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

okay now im ticked off

i swore it was the power supply, but i bluescreened again with the other power supply!!!!

:'( what do i do now


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

I've attached a picture showing all the messages reported to the reliability monitor -----> BSOD


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

i tried and it says:

Access Denied as you do not have sufficient privileges.
You have to invoke this utility running in elevated mode.

Well I am the administrator, so i dont know what to do :S


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

nvm found it, had to turn off UAC, so now its running the chhdsk, ill give u the reports once its done


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

well after running chhdsk and also moving the RAM into different slots, i am no longer getting bluescreens

thanks alot for your help, also incase i do get more bluescreens, ill tell you more

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

GOD I JUST GOT A BLUESCREEN!!! COMPLETE DIFFERENT ERROR MESSAGE:

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.5600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	4105

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	19
BCP1:	00000020
BCP2:	8780AAA8
BCP3:	8780AC28
BCP4:	18300003
OS Version:	6_0_5600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

What do i do now!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot on error so the computer freezes on the bsod and post the error message in full
it is more easily understood then the one youare getting now


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

in my vista, i turned off auto reboot a long time ago
however when it bluescreens, no messages come up on the screen except a blank bluescreen


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the error logs


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

ive already told u those

here is one:
Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.0.5600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	4105

Files that help describe the problem (some files may no longer be available)
Mini022407-02.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode:	19
BCP1:	00000020
BCP2:	851285A8
BCP3:	85128728
BCP4:	18300007
OS Version:	6_0_5600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1
Server information:	664cee57-820a-42fc-94f5-37f48e344ed4


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i did have a program for reading these codes but i cannot put my finger on it


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

with the bug check codes like c2, 19, 24 and 8e, apparently its a memory problem, but i did run Memtest86 for a long time with no errors.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## Homer99 (Jun 26, 2006)

u already told me to do that


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if you only get a bsod when its oced, then the oc is the cause. in my playing with vista b2 and rc1, i found that vista does not like user oced hardware at all. once i dropped all the oc i had, it has worked just fine. remember, vista is a lot harder on hardware than xp ever was. some have even comparied it to always running a stress test.


----------

